
Warcraft 3 Reforged's Menu Is a Web App, Runs Worse Than Actual Game - CM30
https://twitter.com/colincornaby/status/1223073101312753664
======
CM30
Apparently the game itself used about 25% of this guy's CPU, whereas the menu
used 150%.

This can be a good illustration of many things; how bad a typical web app's
performance can be, how more powerful technology led to less well optimised
code/focus on the same, or how poorly this remake works.

